# Polyurethane on top of Polycrylic



## Stahl (Nov 4, 2016)

Need help quickly. I made a box for a Christmas present and decided to try min wax polyclrylic to finish it, I am so not happy with the finish. Can I finish this project by spraying polyurethane over the water based polycrylic. Im still trying to learn all these different finishes and am giving myself a headache. Will the poly adhere to the water base?


----------



## TooTall17 (Dec 19, 2017)

I've never done that, but it's my understanding that as long as the polycrylic is 100% dry and cured you can go over it with the polyurethane. Probably wouldn't be a bad idea to sand the box with some 220 grit before using the polyurethane.
What didn't you like about the polycrylic finish? I'm just curious, I've always had good luck with that stuff.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I am not so confident that you will get good adhesion with no additional prep. At the very least, you need to sand the item with 220 or 320 sandpaper to give the polyurethane something to grip. Others will advise you to spray with shellac first because it is a good material for transitions of the sort you want. I won't recommend it because I haven't personally tried it.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

if you google the question, the consensus comes back as
yes - if the polycrylic is over 4 days old and cured properly.
can you mask off a 2" area in a nonconspicuous area to try it ?

do you have some similar wood to practice on ?
call the customer service number on the can of PolyCrylic.
I know that Christmas is within hours and this may be a timing issue for everyone.


----------

